# Tv Airis MW162. Sin sonido



## pikomule (Oct 26, 2012)

Hola, tengo esta TV que no tiene sonido, la tengo desmontada y no tiene ningun condensador hinchado ni nada quemado aparentemente. Investigando un poco sobre un integrado que va en placa, en concreto TDA1517P, que es el encargado de amplificar el sonido. 

Aqui teneis el DATA-SHEET:
http://www.nxp.com/documents/data_sheet/TDA1517.pdf

Como puedo medir si es ese el integrado que me esta fallando? es comun que cuando no hay sonido, sea el responsable el amplificador de sonido?

espero podais ayudarme, ya que es el unico problema de la TV.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2012)

Metiendo señal en la pata 1 y/o la 9 tiene que oirse

Fijate la tensión de la pata 8 que es mute , debe andar por los 12 V


----------



## pikomule (Oct 26, 2012)

y como le meto señan a las patillas?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2012)

con el dedo a la antigua  , destornillador finito . . . 

No hagas cortos


----------



## pikomule (Oct 26, 2012)

ningun sonido en ninguna de las 2 patillas



entre la patilla 2 y 8 me da 5.50v

he supuesto que la patilla 2 era GND, segun el data-sheet. Es correcto?

2,44 v entre la patilla 2 y 3


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2012)

En el datasheet unen la pata 8 con la 7


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 26, 2012)

yo e tenido con problemas con ese integrado en particular TDA1517P
se queman misteriosamente,funciona,todo bien, se apaga la tv y al encenderla se vuelve a quemar,
reemplaza los filtros de la alimentación del ic ,aunque se vean bien


----------



## pikomule (Oct 27, 2012)

Como son esos filtros? He comprado en la tienda de electronica mas cercava un TDA1517 sin la P, no tenian en modelo con P. Me dijeron que valdria.


----------



## pikomule (Oct 27, 2012)

he instalado el IC y sigue igual


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2012)

Hiciste                                        esto ?




DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fijate la tensión de la pata 8 que es mute , debe andar por los 12 V


 


DOSMETROS dijo:


> En el datasheet unen la pata 8 con la 7


----------



## pikomule (Oct 27, 2012)

5,9v en la patilla 8 y con el mute activado en la tv 3,84v.

Uniendo las patillas 7 y 8 no hace nada nuevo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2012)

Cambiá el TDA1517P


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 27, 2012)

pikomule dijo:


> he instalado el IC y sigue igual



¿el mismo ic ?                        .


----------



## ESKALENO (Oct 27, 2012)

Con esto te será más fácil:







Lo primero es comprobar el voltaje, si está correcto, con un signal tracer o algún amplificador que tengas por ahí comprobar si hay audio en los pines 1 y 9 que son las entradas.


----------



## roy12x (Mar 1, 2014)

disculpa escaleno tengo unas bocinas que solo se escucha 1,ya cambie el integrado pero sigue igual que me sugieres que revise crees que sea un capacitor o alguna resistencia?
te agradecere el asesoramiento gracias.


----------

